# Interesting - split udder and scrotum



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

I find it interesting that, with all the major breeds I am familiar with, a split udder/scrotum is a fault. However, I came across this breed of goat, where the split udder/scrotum is actually a BREED CHARACTERISTIC!

http://www.ansi.okstate.edu/breeds/goats/sahelian/index.htm


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

woe,.now that is different. :shocked:


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

wow, they look really skinny. its weird the splitting too, well ya learn something new everyday.


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

Wow, that is very interesting. They do look so very skinny and are bred to have narrow bodies and ribs. . . . very strange but interesting.


----------



## lesserweevil (Oct 5, 2007)

I would EXPECT that there was a genetic mutation way back where one was born like that - and kept, and used, and the rest is history.

Finally it bred a "true fault" ROFL


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

OH I feel so bad for them. They look horrible. I love the color of them.

I wonder how they do with there milk production?


----------

